

George Osborne closes tax loophole on music and book downloads - personjerry
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/mar/23/george-osborne-tax-loophole-music-downloads

======
waps
Isn't this the same thing Italy tried to do only to get shot down by the
European courts ? Bound to make the EU even less popular in the UK though.

